# XSL verarbeiten



## XoxoL (4. Jan 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!

Ich versuche seit kurzem ein Programm zu entwickeln. Das Programm soll bestimmte Artikel auf eBay Seite finden und auf den Bildschirm bringen. Das mit suchen der Artikel klappt auch gut. Das Problem ist dass, die Beschreibung einiger Artikelspezifikationen als IDs maskiert werden z.B. Anzahl der Türen bei einem Fahrzeug oder die Getriebeart des Fahrzeugs. Für die IDs gibt es auch eine Beschreibung  in Form von xsl das will ich parsern und in einer Datenbank abspeichern.
Mein Problem ist das ich es nicht schaffe die Antwort von eBayServer zu parsen.

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt der Serverantwort.

[XML]
<soapenv:Envelope xmlns:soapenv="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
 <soapenv:Header/>
 <soapenv:Body>
  <GetAttributesCSResponse xmlns="urn:ebay:apis:eBLBaseComponents">
   <Timestamp>2011-01-04T10:49:54.202Z</Timestamp>
   <Ack>Success</Ack>
   <Version>699</Version>
   <Build>E699_CORE_BUNDLED_12424163_R1</Build>
   <AttributeSystemVersion>8105</AttributeSystemVersion>
   <AttributeData>&lt;eBay&gt;&lt;Attributes&gt;
&lt;AttributeSet id='1' &gt;
&lt;DomainName&gt;&lt;![CDATA[Tickets]]&gt;&lt;/DomainName&gt;
&lt;/AttributeSet&gt;
&lt;AttributeSet id='2' &gt;
&lt;DomainName&gt;&lt;![CDATA[Experiences]]&gt;&lt;/DomainName&gt;

[/XML]

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und sagen wie ich es am besten mache.
Ich danke allen im Voraus.


----------



## fastjack (4. Jan 2011)

Kannst Du das XSL mal kurz zeigen? Wahrscheinlich ist es ein XML-Schema, das den Aufbau des Dokuments in AttributeData zeigt. In diesem Fall würde ich erstmal mit JAXB aus dem Schema Klassen erzeugen. 
Dann würde ich den Inhalt der AttributeData, wenn es nicht schon automatisch geht, erstmal irgendwie automatisch nach XML formen, also &gt; &lt; usw. gegen Klammern ersetzen. Anschließend den Inhalt in durch JAXB in entsprechende Klassen transformieren und auswerten (mit entsprechenden Methoden die Datenbank befüllen). Parsen brauchst Du in diesem Fall gar nix, das geht automatisch.


----------



## XoxoL (5. Jan 2011)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mich erst einmal mit JAXB auseinander setzen. Ich hoffe ich finde etwas dazu oder kennst du ein paar nette Tutorials?

und hier der ganze Response als txt.

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B5i9qqufVdv_OTdjOTNhZjItM2UwNy00NmQ5LTkyYzAtMDhlMTgzMTcxOGE2&authkey=CPqjzcYC&hl=en


----------

